# Dogma sizing



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase a new dogma 2 frameset. However i am having a difficulty in determining the right size for me.
I would like to know what is the the effective top tube length og dogma 2 in size 51.5, 53 and 54.
On the competitive cyclist website, i saw all these top tube numbers however i am not sure whether they are the effective top tube length as the way the pinarello shows the numbers was not a horizontal top tube length.
Any input on this is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Be very careful, test fit a Dogma in person if at all possible. My first was the wrong size 

Because of the hump/curve in the top tube they are a little larger than they seem on paper.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Be very careful, test fit a Dogma in person if at all possible. My first was the wrong size
> 
> Because of the hump/curve in the top tube they are a little larger than they seem on paper.


What size are you running now?
And do you knowits effective top tube? Thanks


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm 5.8 with an 33 inseam and ride a 51.5 but also could have gone with a 53. 
I decided for the 51.5 to have more seat post showing.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sisbud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new dogma 2 frameset. However i am having a difficulty in determining the right size for me.
> I would like to know what is the the effective top tube length og dogma 2 in size 51.5, 53 and 54.
> ...


I would go get a fitting to make sure you buy the correct size.

I'm 5' 7" with 30 inseam and I ride a 50cm Dogma 2.


----------



## jathanas (Aug 6, 2008)

5'9" with a 32 inseam. I ride a 53, and I'm very comfy with it but could've easily ridden a 51.5.

Pina's are sized large and have tall seat tubes so it's very important to go sit on one before you fork out the big $.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

Sisbud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new dogma 2 frameset. However i am having a difficulty in determining the right size for me.
> I would like to know what is the the effective top tube length og dogma 2 in size 51.5, 53 and 54.
> ...


There should not be any reason to guess, rely on hearsay or be unsure of the information. Here is the Pinarello size chart specific to the Dogma2 frame. This chart comes from Pinarello, not a third party. The chart shows the effective top tube size as dimension L. It shows the actual length of the seat tube as dimension CF. Pinarello refers to the frame sizes as they are shown in column H.

Hope this helps you make your correct selection.


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedbacks in regard to sizes that you are using.
Lastly, in regard to the headset top cap and spacers. What is the maximum stack height that i can put on a dogma?
My understanding is that the headset lid is 15mm and i can put another 30mm of spacers on top of the lid before the stem. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

campagnoloneutron said:


> There should not be any reason to guess, rely on hearsay or be unsure of the information. Here is the Pinarello size chart specific to the Dogma2 frame. This chart comes from Pinarello, not a third party. The chart shows the effective top tube size as dimension L. It shows the actual length of the seat tube as dimension CF. Pinarello refers to the frame sizes as they are shown in column H.
> 
> Hope this helps you make your correct selection.


Thank you very much. This is the diagram that i really need.


----------



## Cybrus07 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi all, need a little help here...I used to ride a 2009 fp2 size 46.5. So if Im purchasing a dogma 60.1, should I be going for a size 44 or 46.5? My height is about 1.64m. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Compare the geometry from your fp2 to the dogma. That should answer your question


----------

